# Duyuru > Gündem >  Türkiye'den Google'a tarihi vergi cezası

## bozok

*Binali Yıldırım'dan Youtube ve Google açıklaması*




*Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım, Youtube paylaşım sitesine ilişkin, "Nitekim Maliye Bakanlığı bu konuda bir takibata girişmiş, mükellef olmamasına rağmen firmaya 30 milyon TL’lik vergi tahakkuku yapmıştır" dedi.* 

*Bakan Yıldırım geçen hafta 'Bu ülkeyi Google mı yönetecek?" çıkışını yaparak sert bir tavır takınmıştı. Yıldırım, Youtube yasağı konusunda Google'ın üst mahkemeye gitmeyerek, Türkiye'yi muhatap almama yoluna gittiğini ifade etmişti.*

12:22 | 08 Haziran 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

**

*İşte Yıldırım'ın açıklamasından satırbaşları:*

Hukukun verdiği bir kararı yine hukuk yoluyla kaldırmamız gerekiyor. Bu evrensel bir kuraldır. Firma bu kuralı izlemek istemiyor.


Türkiye bir hukuk devletidir. Bu firma ne kadar büyük olursa olsun, bizi ilgilendirmez. Türk vatandaşı nasıl yargıya hukuka saygılıysa, bunların da aynı şekilde yargıya saygılı olmaları lazım. 


Bunu yaparken aynı zamanda dedik ki, gelin Türkiye’de bir irtibat büronuz olsun, bir şubeniz olsun.

Türkiye’de faaliyet gösterip, reklam geliri elde edip de Türkiye’ye bir katkısı olmayan sitenin bu tutumunu devam ettirmesi, bu ülkenin geleceği için yemeyip içmeyip biriktirip vergi veren vatandaşlarımızı da fevkalade rahatsız etmektedir. Bunu da bu sitenin bilmesi lazım.

Maliye Bakanlığı firmaya 30 milyon TL’lik vergi tahakkuku yapmıştır. 

Son günlerde Google’daki yavaşlama ise hiçbir şekilde Türkiye ile ilgili bir konu değildir. Burada da bir saptırma yapılıyor. Youtube'un belirli IP’lerden girişlerinin yasaklanmasının ardından, Youtube'u da devrelan Google bazı IP numaralarıyla kendi IP numaralarını birleştirdi.


Yasağı gündeme getirmek için özel bir gayret göstermektedir. Bu konunun mahkeme kararıyla bir ilişkisi yoktur.

*YASALARA UYUN*

Bizim çağrımız şudur. Gelin yetkililerle masaya oturun. Yasalara uyun, Türkiye bir hukuk devletidir. Yasalarımızın istediği şartları yerine getirin. Ondan sonra istediğiniz kadar yayınınıza devam edin.


'Ama ben bunları kabul etmem, ben küresel bir firmayım, bana kimse bir şey yapamaz' anlayışını devam ettirirseniz, kusura bakmayın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, yasalardan aldığı güçle gerekeni yapar.
20’den fazla ülkede bu paylaşım sitesinin şubesi var, yerli içeriği var. Oralarda vergi mükellefi, o ülkenin kanunlarına riayet ediyor. Bizim de istediğimiz diğer ülkelerde yaptığı işi bizim ülkemiz de yapsın.

*VATANDAşI MANİPüLE ETMEYİN*

Türk kullanıcıları manipüle ederek ve onlara acitasyon yaparak kimse bir yere varamaz. "İnterneti karartıyorlar, Google'ı kapatıyorlar" gibi bir iddiayı öne sürmek çok yanlış bir tutum ve bunu yapanları kınıyorum.

İlgili haber: GOOGLE YASAğINA DAVA

...

----------

